# Insurance on a 2005 GTO



## SlapshotDR (Jul 2, 2010)

Im twenty years old, have 2 tickets for like 5mph over and thats it. Im in the process of buying a red 2005 gto. All payments have been agreed upon but im still trying to find out what insurance is roughly gonna cost me per month and what insurance companies would be best. All this is new to me so feel free to divulge.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Run a qoute. It varies by states, covereages, ect.

WHen I was under 25. I was paying 240 a month for crap coverages and $500 deductables.

Now I pay $111 a month for 100/300, maxed medical, 500 collission, 0 comp, vanished deductables, and accident forgiveness.

No acccidents on file, but I have a speeding ticket from 07 for 15+ and careless driving in 08 for doing doughnuts in an empty partking lot.

I also have good credit.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Find the VIN of the car you're going to buy and get a free quote online.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

$90 a month, 3 accidents. ask me how so cheap?? i have no idea ha


----------



## nron (Jul 28, 2009)

Get quotes online.

There are a lot of factors so each person will be different. I get a discount through State Farm for having Home Insurance through them. I have my car as a leisure driver where it is driven less than 6500 miles a year. No accidents, 1 stop sign ticket. 100/300 w/500 deductible and I am at 65 a month and I turn 25 next month.......


----------



## RunksGoat (May 16, 2010)

Call or get free quotes online. You'd be surprised at how different each company's rates can be so make sure you take time to explore all the options. I just got a 2005 GTO and am 24 years old. I have 2 speeding tickets from 07, max coverage, and I have a 1990 camry insured too and I pay $130/mo. Good credit definitely helps but your best tool is taking the time to research.

Good luck!:cool


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Avoid being baited by SAFE AUTO and those other minimum rate insurance companies. If you go with them and feel great you are paying so little........ and are involved in an at fault accident, you'll find out in a hurry why those places should not be in business. The false sense of security they offer is a hell of a price to pay when you are dragged into court and sued because your policy won't come close to covering medical and property damages. 

Those insurance companies are the big reason why we all have to pay under insured premiums. 

Make sure you are adequately covered.


----------



## SlapshotDR (Jul 2, 2010)

Alright....heres what I ended up gettin for insurance......USAA gave me a quote of 183 per month for full coverage on both an 05 GTO and my 92 jeep cherokee. The broker at the hyundai dealer said that my quote with USAA was better than anything she could get by about 40 bucks a month......thanks for your service dad and all you other military guys too...lol


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll disregard the remark about veterans since that response would probably belong in 'the lounge' rather than here anyway but, as stated before, make sure you have adequate coverage. I'm older than you (3X!) so a comparison with my rates would be moot but I've been with my present company for over 20 years and I know where to find them and that I'll be adequately covered when there is a problem.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

well lets just say i have a page or 2 under my name HA oops you dont wanna know what i pay for mine :/ 2053 every six months. im on nationwide. everyone else like geigo and all state and whoever i was looking at was trying to get 2500 or more. ....... yeah


----------



## RunksGoat (May 16, 2010)

06SixOhGoat said:


> well lets just say i have a page or 2 under my name HA oops you dont wanna know what i pay for mine :/ 2053 every six months. im on nationwide. everyone else like geigo and all state and whoever i was looking at was trying to get 2500 or more. ....... yeah


DANG!


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

RunksGoat said:


> DANG!


yeah im looking to get like a non turbo eclipselike 95 to 99 year for primary car and have the goat on secondary .... she said it will probably less 100 a month if i did that.


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

Best advice is to call, they can't get you EXACT prices online. I did it online and then on the phone and they were $25/mo cheaper on the phone.

Oh, I pay $170/mo for full everything, $500 deduct. and no towing, rental or medical. (that's covered by AT&T for me)


----------



## CHAIVIP (Mar 16, 2010)

lol.. my insurance just came in the mail today and it read 1400.00 if paid in full for a 6 month payment. that equals 233. a month. i am 21 years old. just turned last month. also just got a reckless driving ticket like 3 months ago. insurance is high for us young guys and thats the price you got to pay for a fun and fast car thats relatively newer. my nissan 240sx sr20det is only like 300 for the 6 months. liability 1990


----------



## dlopes89 (Jul 18, 2010)

SlapshotDR said:


> Im twenty years old, have 2 tickets for like 5mph over and thats it. Im in the process of buying a red 2005 gto. All payments have been agreed upon but im still trying to find out what insurance is roughly gonna cost me per month and what insurance companies would be best. All this is new to me so feel free to divulge.


i just bought an 05 GTO a couple of days ago. im 20, 4 speeding tickets, i took safety classes, good student, and military discounts and i have a $1835.16, 6 month premium.. if u want ur dream car u gotta do what u gotta do


----------



## RunksGoat (May 16, 2010)

markpetersonii said:


> Best advice is to call, they can't get you EXACT prices online. I did it online and then on the phone and they were $25/mo cheaper on the phone.
> 
> Oh, I pay $170/mo for full everything, $500 deduct. and no towing, rental or medical. (that's covered by AT&T for me)


Couldn't agree more! I called and they found a $180/6 mo. discount that I missed online. ALSO, I put in my two speeding tickets on my online quote...turns out they were already cleared and I didn't even know it! So that knocked off another $250. I'm 24 and now pay $97/mo for an 05 GTO and a 90 Toyota camry with Allstate. See if you can combine home owners or renters insurance too...that'll get you a good discount.


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

RunksGoat said:


> Couldn't agree more! I called and they found a $180/6 mo. discount that I missed online. ALSO, I put in my two speeding tickets on my online quote...turns out they were already cleared and I didn't even know it! So that knocked off another $250. I'm 24 and now pay $97/mo for an 05 GTO and a 90 Toyota camry with Allstate. See if you can combine home owners or renters insurance too...that'll get you a good discount.



See? What more proof do you need? :cool


----------

